# Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment??



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I am interested in these lightweight cheap wheels for winter and or next season.
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...inted
I cant find the Sport Edition website if there even is one to begin with but also tire rack dosent list the various sizes and bolt patterns and offsets available. I will probably get a set for my winter wheels, but I'm really looking for them in 16x7.5 or 16x8 and 4x100. If I need spacers to run them then screw it. Im just looking for a cheap way to get my next season tires sorted out ahead of time, something to mount 225/40/16 on.








-James

_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 12:35 PM 6-11-2005_
Bump from the dead, I just ordered these the other day and I love the way they look in person. So much brighter and sparkly than the dull and yellowish tire rack stock photo.
Sport Edition D5 (15x6.5 4x100 ET38 Made by Kosei)
Dunlop SP Sport FM901 (195/50/15)
*Click to Enlarge*
 
 
 


_Modified by L33t A2 at 10:05 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment?? (L33t A2 Jetta)*

14x6
&
15x6.5 only
Alex


----------



## Bootzilla (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment?? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Hey Alex - What's the story with Sport Edition - how's the quality, and who makes 'em/where are they made?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment?? (Bootzilla)*

Its a Tirerack owned designed, and they are founded in Thailand. 
We have some pretty exacting quality standards - and this wheel is agreat example of them. With the rising cost of steel wheels this year, we have shifted our "value wheel" alternatives to alloys. 
For such a marginal cost increase the cosmetics are a great advantage!
Alex


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment?? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Bump from the dead, I just ordered these the other day and I love the way they look in person. So much brighter and sparkly than the dull and yellowish tire rack stock photo.
Sport Edition D5 (15x6.5 4x100 ET38 Made by Kosei)
Dunlop SP Sport FM901 (195/50/15)
*Click to Enlarge*


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Sport Edition Website? Sport Edition D5 Sizes and fitment?? (L33t A2 Jetta)*

hot ****


----------

